# Hi anyone from Toronto



## soviet_unit (May 5, 2010)

I am 23 year old male from Toronto
Anyone out there?


----------



## jbee (Dec 21, 2009)

soviet_unit said:


> I am 23 year old male from Toronto
> Anyone out there?


I am from Toronto.
PM me?


----------



## Telepathic11 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm 23 as well, and I'm not far off from Toronto. I live in the Maritimes.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Telepathic11 said:


> I'm 23 as well, and I'm not far off from Toronto. I live in the Maritimes.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


>


Brampton!


----------

